# A little bet between trading partners



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I've gone to the Nets board and made a bet with Nets fans about the April 15th game against them. This kind of thing was done in the past with different teams that we've faced and from what I hear people had quite a bit fun with it.

The rules are simple. The losting team's fans must wear the other team's avatar till May 1st. If we lose the game to the Nets we must all sport some sort of Nets avatar, and if they lose the game then they'll have to have a Raps avatar.

The thread on the Nets forum is located here: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2047338#post2047338

From the Nets side we already have a few people signed up. Show your support for your team and reply below if you're interested.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

R-Star's Last Stand-esque, eh?


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm in 

Vince I love ya but be prepared for beating

Raps 120 Chris Bosh 43 Points 18 Reb 2 Ast
Nets 88 Vince Carter 16 Points (5-22) 2 Reb 1 Ast


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I won this last year. I wonder which Nets fan will enjoy sporting this avatar around for the second year in a row:










(so what if it's MSPaint?!)


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Im in.... Go RAPs GO!!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Count me in.
Carter isn't the kind of guy that gets motivated for the big games, and this is definately one of those type of games.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

speedythief said:


> I won this last year. I wonder which Nets fan will enjoy sporting this avatar around for the second year in a row:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol that's nice... :biggrin:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm definitely down.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

speedythief said:


> I won this last year. I wonder which Nets fan will enjoy sporting this avatar around for the second year in a row:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



speeedy u might have just made me want to become a supporting member....and yah im down...


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Count me in too.


----------



## tmlblue (Apr 1, 2003)

I am up for it.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Im in


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

in


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i would like all Nets posters who have avatar previliges to use this as their avatar if the raps win:


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

nm


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm in...but you don't have to be an SM to do it, right? The avatar would have to be available as one of the normal team ones.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

RaptorsCB4 said:


> I'm in...but you don't have to be an SM to do it, right? The avatar would have to be available as one of the normal team ones.


No you don't have to be a SM.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*BUMP*

Come on we can do better, any more Raptors fans joining in?


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

im in.... but i want VC and the NETS to win... i'll sport a NJN logo if RAPS win...


----------



## OhMyBosh! (Apr 8, 2005)

This thread made me want to join these boards 

I'm in. lol


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

OhMyBosh! said:


> This thread made me want to join these boards
> 
> I'm in. lol



hey welcome to the board....im sure u have a lot to say...dont shy away from the boards...express ur opinion...we have a goood bunch of guys (and girls laydee_bawla) here..and overall its a good group....good posting...


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

I'm IN! :banana: 

This game will be better than the Pacers game back then....
anyway, I don't mind wearing a Carter Avatar anway :biggrin:


----------



## OhMyBosh! (Apr 8, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> hey welcome to the board....im sure u have a lot to say...dont shy away from the boards...express ur opinion...we have a goood bunch of guys (and girls laydee_bawla) here..and overall its a good group....good posting...


lol thanks


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Bump!

:wave:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> R-Star's Last Stand-esque, eh?


If I were R-Star I'd charge money.

Small history lesson.

R-Star started it with the Celtics 2 years ago in the playoffs, we kicked their butts, and they went on to wear our avatars and any signature that we liked. A year after that (last year) we did the same, but we got our butt kicked and had to wear Pacers avatar, new signature and most of us even made posts and supported them in the bbb.net playoffs forum.

This year we're doing it a bit differently. We're playing the Bulls for 6th man of the year with Ricky Davis.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

:dead:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

*cough*

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=153217

:clap:


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

lol ouch..


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

C'mon guys... we're waiting. :banana:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh right..
Give me a minute.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

haha no!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

There we go.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Anyone can make a Nets avatar for me then? 

I'm unable to use my regular computer, therefore can't resize pics.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

So two weeks?
Err, this is going to take awhile.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

There we go.. look at my ava..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

BBB said:


> Anyone can make a Nets avatar for me then?
> 
> I'm unable to use my regular computer, therefore can't resize pics.











here we go..


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

well im no High Roller supporting member like some of these high rollers...but ill do what i can....


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

here's another one...


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> here's another one...



i think the April poster of the month has just been determined.....

and yah i just changed my avatar...2 weeks damnnnnnn


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> here's another one...


You guys are funny, keep it up! :biggrin:
As long as you keep those avatars 'til May 1, I'm ok with that.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Juzt_SicK03. 

The avatar's awesome, I might even keep it on after 1st May!


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm no Nets fan, but you got owned. 

Just kidding, I like the Raptors, but, yeah, that wasn't too pretty.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Two weeks of Jason Kidd...:sigh:
I don't mind Kidd, but I like my Raps avatar much better. I thought we'd win the game and I'd get to see the Nets posters with a Matt Bonner or "Raps OWN Nets" avatar, but I guess there's always next time. :biggrin:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

The wait is almost over, you can change your avatars back after May 1. :biggrin: 
Thanks to all who participated.

Kudos to those who obliged, you have my respect. :clap: 


Let's do it again next year, it was fun!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

faNETicS said:


> The wait is almost over, you can change your avatars back after May 1. :biggrin:
> Thanks to all who participated.
> 
> Kudos to those who obliged, you have my respect. :clap:
> ...


After May 1?

Wasn't the game on the 15th? Two weeks from the 15th is the 29th--today.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Looks like I can finally get rid of this silly thing.
:biggrin:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Looks like I can finally get rid of this silly thing.
> :biggrin:


same here..


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Cheaters. Its not May 1st yet. 

I actually like having mine on.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> After May 1?
> 
> Wasn't the game on the 15th? Two weeks from the 15th is the 29th--today.


You stand correct Slasher!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> You stand correct Slasher!


The deal was till May 1st. 



Slasher said:


> Ah let's make it more interesting. How does till May 1st sound? I am sure the losers will grow sick of the avatar till then.
> 
> I will go bring this up in the Raptors board.


----------



## DwyaneWade (Apr 3, 2005)

too dam lazy to change... :dead: 

lol


----------

